# Throwing up after drinking ACV water



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Isit normal for the pigeons to throw up after drinking the ACV water? I gave my pigeon some after he ate seeds and he threw up the seeds he just ate? Or did he throw them up because he didn't like the taste? 

One dilema after another in this house right now. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

No it is not. I have never seen it happen, but that doesn't mean it doesn't. 

How much are you putting in their water, and have you noticed any other symptoms?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

ok I redid the ACV water and will keep an eye on the birds for any funny behaviour.

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

naturegirl said:


> ok I redid the ACV water and will keep an eye on the birds for any funny behaviour.
> 
> Cindy


How much and what kind did you use ? You say you redid the ACV...what did you do the first time ?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Treesa said to use 2 1/2 TBS per 1 gallon of filtered water and that is what I did the first time. She said to maybe cut it back to 1 TBS per 1 gallon so I did it that way the second time and threw out the first batch. I used Bragg Raw Apple Cider Vinegar. 

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I normally slop two tablespoons + into a gallon and have never seen a bird throw up from it. I am not convinced that the two events are related, as I have used upwards of four tablespoons per gallon without ill effects. And you are using the the very best ACV, so Treesa knows best, and has given good advice. I can't add anything.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is this Pesto?

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Natiregirl,



I have seen them throw up from tainted, spoiled, mouldy, mildewed, poisoned, or 'bad' Seeds or other inappropriate 'foods'...

I have seen them throw up because of effects of a foreign object in their Crop...

I have seen them throw up from Candida or Yeast infecitons, effecting the Crop ( and from there on down )...

I might ( not sure, but 'might') have seen a throw up once which I attributed to Canker in the Crop.


But I have never seen one throw up from drinking ACV-Water...and I have seen endless ACV-Water drinkings.


If this is Pesto, what is her diet? And what has her diet been?



I myself consider 1 - 2 Tablespoons to be a Health-Benifit ratio...and, 2-1/2 or more, a Theraputic or in effect a Medical ratio which I would elect for Candida or appearent Crop stasis or Crop infections or digestive troubles stemming bacteria or illness.

But as others have mentioned already, much 'higher' ratios are well tolerated with no known or reported liabilitys.


Do you have Mice ever getting in to the Bird Seed or cages or as may be?


That can cause problems...might not, might never...but it can...and if the Bird pecks Mice droppings ( which look like Caraway Seeds more or less, ) it can make them sick in various illness-ways, and could also give them food poisoning which I expect could cause them to throw up...


Good luck!


Best wishes...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

naturegirl said:


> Treesa said to use 2 1/2 TBS per 1 gallon of filtered water and that is what I did the first time. She said to maybe cut it back to 1 TBS per 1 gallon so I did it that way the second time and threw out the first batch. I used Bragg Raw Apple Cider Vinegar.
> 
> Cindy



Cindy,

It wasn't me that said to use 21/2 TBS per gallon, I always use 1 TBLSP but that shouldn't make a difference. I did say in the PM to reduce the amount- as the bird may react differently then other birds, so best to dilute it.

How is the bird doing today?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

no this is not pesto this is my little speckled brown bar I found under the bridge about 1 month ago he was about 1 month old and absolutely georgous can't even explain him. Never had a brown before and always wanted one. no mice in this house, this is why I am so confused too. I am just wondering if she had a large seed caught in her crop as this will last for a while and then she is fine. Or maybe it could be old age catching up? Anyhow I am going to get her into the vets as soon as the vets open on thursday or Friday.

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, since you've got two different problems, only one being Pesto, you need to keep their descriptions a little more separated. In that last post, you said, "Or maybe it could be old age catching up?" which can't apply to the brown bar since he's only two months old, right? So which one does the "I am just wondering if she had a large seed caught in her crop as this will last for a while and then she is fine." apply to?

Pidgey


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I am sorry for the screw up, Pesto age 13 is the one I was talking about that could have had a large seed caught in the throat area, Thought too maybe something could be going wrong with how old she is. Sorry I get rambling on sometimes, your right 2 different problems with 2 different birds.

Pesto- breathing with her mouth opened
Brown bar baby- watery stools

I took the ACV water and gave it to all the pigeons in my house who are having problems with loose watery stools including Pesto whom doesn't have problems with her stools but the breathing problem. 

Cindy


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Birds: vomiting and regurgitating*

Cindy,

Interesting links on regurgitation and vomiting (for when the experts are not on-line). In some details one may need to distinguish between parrot and pigeon eating habits.

http://www.theveterinarian.com.au/clinicalreviewcve/article300.asp

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=15&cat=1829&articleid=2418


Pidgiepoo and Wieteke, both male pigeons, would stick their beaks deeply into their water bowls, then afterwards _always_ (that I noticed) sling water in a wide arc sideways from their heads. I usually got a mini-shower. 

Larry


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

*Pesto*

Hello Cindy

For Pesto (breathing with mouth open)
Could be streptoccocus in the airsac.
I cured it in a few pigeeons with Synulox 2 weeks and high doses of vitamins in case you also see there is a loss of weight and muscle mass (especially vitamin B is important)
The only problem is my vet says Synulox 12,50 mg every day/ pigeon and here on the forum I see that Terry and others advise doses of amoxicilline that seem exorbitant to me.
Here in Belgium Synulox 50mg = 40 mg amoxicilline + 10 mg clavulanic acid.
I don't know if it is the same in USA or England.
Myriam


----------

